# ID Camp, Upper90



## Livinthedream (May 31, 2017)

If your daughter hasn't made a commitment or is still looking to be recruited, this is a great Camp to get looked at. Below is a list of confirmed Coaches attending.


Don't miss out on the Upper90 College Soccer ID Camp at the StubHub Center on the campus of Cal State University Dominguez Hills! The camp is designed and ran by college coaches and provides a strong platform for recruiting exposure!Friday 6/9check-in is 4:00-4:30pm and training is 5-7pm. Saturday 6/10 is from 8am-5pm. Sign up by June 5th and receive $100 off! *ONLY 10 SPOTS LEFT! *Visit our website and sign up TODAY!

http://flanagansocceracademy.com/upper-90/



*Confirmed College Coaches*

UCLA

Long Beach State University

UC Santa Barbara

San Diego State University

Cal State University Northridge

University of Riverside

Cal State University Dominguez Hills

Cal State University Los Angeles

Occidental College

Cal Tech

Marymount



We offer team discounts if 5 or more from your team sign up. Contact me with any questions. 

Thanks,

Joe Flanagan

Head Men's Soccer Coach Cal State University Dominguez Hills

Director Flanagan Soccer Academy/Upper90


----------

